# March Multi Start Tap and Die Group Buy



## wwneko (Feb 22, 2016)

*Welcome to the Group Buy!!!*

PLEASE, READ THE ENTIRE POST!


My goal during this buy is to COMMUNICATE any and all information. I plan to  keep everyone updated and in the loop. I ask that you do the same. If issues should arise, please bring it up to me via PM at the earliest time possible.     

*What are we ordering?*
Participants will be buying a set, or multiple sets, of Taps and Dies commonly used to make “componentless pens” or “kitless”.  During the Research thread we had interest in the following sets; 

-14mm Double Start  12 @ $118.27 / 9 @ $137.34/ 6 @ $148.12 
-13mm Triple Start    12 @ $113.06(we will reach 12)
-11mm Triple Start    12 @ $101.62/ 9 @ $118.08/ 6 @ $128.09 

Extra taps depends on qty, below prices are at the 12 tap discount
-14mm Double Start $53.87
-13mm Triple Start $55.66
-11mm Triple Start $44.22


The taps can be any mix of Taper, Plug, or Bottoming.  Plug, also called Intermediate, is the most common style tap to use for pen making.  If you are unsure which to order I would suggest a Plug tap.  If you want to order multiple taps with different threads for a single die that is fine.

13mm and 11mm dies are 1” OD, and 14mm Dies are 1.5” diameter 

Due to TAPCO no longer offering TiN Coating on Dies, TiN coating will not be an option for this buy.

*How to join*
1. You must PM me the following information
• 11mm, 13mm, and or 14mm
• Taper, Plug, or Bottoming Tap and extra taps if desired
• Indicate if you are still in at 6qty, 9qty, or willing to participate only at 12qty  
• your full name
• screen name on IAP
• email used for Paypal account
• name on the Paypal account
• Shipping Insurance Yes or No
• mailing address 
• business name if you are having your order sent to your business

2. Post to this thread indicating you would like to join the buy.  

*Deadline to Join*
The buy will close to new participants at midnight EST on 3 March
Payment must be submitted by midnight EST on 5 March 
My goal is to have everything shipped out by 1 April, as I’ll be traveling for work for 2 weeks during that time.  If we have to extend the timeline or anything gets delayed, the orders will not ship until mid-April.   

*Shipping*
US buyers – $6.95 via USPS priority mail which includes 50$ insurance
International Buyers - $32.95 via USPS priority mail which includes 200$ insurance
*INTERNATIONAL BUYERS EDITED!!!* I made a mistake, the Priority mail small flat rate boxes are excluded from the 200$ insurance AND you cannot purchase insurance for them.  For this reason I'm currently trying to figure out how to proceed.  First class mail is much cheaper but insurance is also not available.  I will be PM'ing those already participating and get to the bottom of the shipping issue ASAP and will update.  

Additional Insurance is not required but highly recommended.  Additional insurance is $2.75 for $100 Coverage, $3.50 for $200, and $4.60 for $300

Shipping to and from my location takes an additional 4 days each way due to Military Mail and the US postal Service.  Please be patient.

*Payment*
Paypal will be the only method of payment accepted.  You will pay for the following.
-Total cost of your taps and dies
-Your fraction of the shipping to me (should be $2 max)
-Shipping to you as indicated above
-Paypal Fees.  No fees for payments sent “friends and family” otherwise it will be 3.5% for US buyers and 5% for international buyers.  
Any overpayment in excess of 1$ will be refunded, overpayments of less than 1$ will be donated to IAP.


----------



## beck3906 (Feb 22, 2016)

What would be the price if I bought all three taps along with the die?


----------



## wwneko (Feb 22, 2016)

I edited the post to include prices for extra taps.  In the event we meet a qty of 24, there is another price break on the taps.


----------



## Tom Walter (Feb 22, 2016)

*Group Tap & Die Buy*

I would like to join in the group buy for an 11 set.


----------



## apple320 (Feb 22, 2016)

I will take a 13 mm 3 start set please


----------



## budnder (Feb 22, 2016)

*Joining buy*

I'm in for a 13 triple set...


----------



## magpens (Feb 22, 2016)

Please put me in for:

Tap and Die SETS (with plug taps)
1 set -13mm Triple Start 12 @ $113.06 (we will reach 12)
1 set -11mm Triple Start 12 @ $101.62 (or 9 @ $118.08 or 6 @ $128.09 )
  (I am in for whatever quantity you reach)

Extra BOTTOM taps (at whatever quantity you reach)
1 tap -13mm Triple Start  (@ $55.66 or ?)
1 tap -11mm Triple Start  ( @ $44.22 or ?)
1 tap -14mm Double Start ( @ $53.87 or ?)

My personal info has been PM'ed to you.

James, thanks a lot for doing this for us all !!!!!


----------



## JimHinze (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm in for a 13 tripple start, plug and bottoming tap


----------



## BSea (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm in for a 13 triple, with plug and bottoming taps.


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 23, 2016)

I am in for

11mm triple set with bottoming tap
13mm triple set with bottoming tap
No extra taps

PM sent


----------



## wwneko (Feb 23, 2016)

7 orders for 13mm sets and 4 orders for 11mm sets, lets keep this rolling.


----------



## BSea (Feb 24, 2016)

Bump


----------



## MShepard (Feb 24, 2016)

I'll take an 11mm triple set


----------



## Mintman (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm in for a 13mm set with a plug tap.


----------



## Henrique Sampaio (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm in for both 13mm and 11mm sets
Thanks for organizing this


----------



## jyreene (Feb 25, 2016)

I would be in for the 14mm double but tap/die (plug tap) but only at 12 or more quantity.


----------



## wwneko (Feb 25, 2016)

Good news for those wanting 11mm sets, we have reached the minimum of 6.  

On the 14mm it's not looking likely we will hit the 12qty, we are at two right now (with one being me.)  Unless you do some solid recruiting.  So many people participated in the last buy on the 14mm doubles it's going to be tough.  I'm still hoping.


----------



## beck3906 (Feb 25, 2016)

If tap prices are based on quantity, where are we on tap count?   I assume die count will be lower.

I'll be in for at least the 11mm for all three taps.  I may be in for 13's for a single tap and die....not sure yet

Would consider 14's if we could make the numbers to at least 6


----------



## wwneko (Feb 25, 2016)

The current tap count for 11mm is 7, 13mm has 11 tap orders, and 14mm has 3 orders for taps.  

I plan to update the pricing if say for the 11mm we get to 12 taps but only 9 dies.  The pricing is very dynamic.  Here is the price breakdown on the taps alone for 11mm taps 6PC 63.69ea, 9PC  53.68ea, 12PC  44.22ea.  The great thing is if we reach 9PC on the taps but only 6 on the dies, everyone ordering 11mm sets still saves $10 on their order due to cheaper taps.   

Rick, when you decide what you want to get please PM me, you have a few days to think on it, no rush.


----------



## wwneko (Feb 26, 2016)

Less than a week to get in orders.  PM me now so you won't forget.   BUMP


----------



## ReuLpen (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi,
I would like to be on list for
11mm triple set with bottoming tap
13mm triple set with bottoming tap
I would like them sent to my US postal box.
Thanks


----------



## ReuLpen (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi
Sorry made a mistake. 
11mm triple set with plug tap
13mm triple set with plug tap
Thanks.


----------



## magpens (Feb 28, 2016)

James,

Will you be sending each one of us a PM telling us what we owe ?


----------



## wwneko (Feb 29, 2016)

I will be sending emails/PMs to everyone with payment totals on 3 Mar.  The price changes with more participation, especially on the 11mm side.


----------



## jyreene (Feb 29, 2016)

wwneko said:


> I will be sending emails/PMs to everyone with payment totals on 3 Mar.  The price changes with more participation, especially on the 11mm side.



I will say since we are no where near 12 with the 14 doubles I am going to recuse myself from the buy.


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 29, 2016)

I'll PM you the rest of what I need.  Thanks for doing this...Perfect timing!


----------



## wwneko (Feb 29, 2016)

Good news, we are at 8 - 11mm participants, but one person is buying two taps.  Everyone saves $10 whoooo hooo! (the taps are discounted at 9qty but dies aren't until 12qty.)  If we can get "sell" 4 more sets, we can all save ANOTHER $16!  Call your friends!

Also we hit the 12 qty price point on 13mm!  

Penman1947 - It's not looking good on the 14mm side  Just you and me my friend.


----------



## BSea (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok, I'll switch my order from 13mm to 11mm.  And I still want both the 11mm plug & bottom taps.


----------



## Imaginethat (Mar 1, 2016)

I would like:
1-13 mm triple start die
1-11 mm triple start die

1-13 mm triple start plug tap
1-13 mm triple start bottoming tap

1-11 mm triple start plug tap
1-11 mm triple start bottoming tap

Thank you for running this group buy.


----------



## Grampy122 (Mar 1, 2016)

*11 mm*

I would like:
1-11 mm triple start die

1-11 mm triple start plug tap
1-11 mm triple start bottoming tap

Thank you for running this group buy.


----------



## Spiderman (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm in for:

11mm Tap & Die with additional tap
13mm Tap & Die with additional tap

Do we have the counts so far?

Thanks for taking care of this James!

Mike


----------



## SteveG (Mar 1, 2016)

I am joining the buy:

11mm triple set with two (total) taps (plug and bottom tap)
(This is an adjustment to my order, adding another tap)
Thanks.


----------



## BSea (Mar 1, 2016)

Ok, I think we are within 1 of getting to 12 on the 11mm.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 1, 2016)

I just sent a PM to join the buy for

13mm triple start -- Die with Plug tap

Thanks :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## chrisk (Mar 1, 2016)

I sent a PM too with the following:
* **11mm triple start plug tap and die with additional bottoming tap
***13mm triple start plug tap and die with additional bottoming tap

Thank you for doing this group buy.


----------



## MikeinSC (Mar 1, 2016)

I'll join too for the m13 tap/die set, plug type die.


----------



## wwneko (Mar 2, 2016)

Current count

11mm dies- 13  max discount $57.40
11mm taps- 19 currently $44.22 if we reach 24 it drops to $37.73

13mm dies- 17  max discount $57.40
13mm taps- 21 currently $55.66 if we reach 24 it drops to $49.61

Anyone else want extra bottoming taps to go with your plug taps?

14mm isn't getting any love on this buy.


----------



## ReuLpen (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi,
If you need one more to reach 24 taps.
Count me in for an extra bottoming tap for
11 & 13mm.


----------



## BSea (Mar 2, 2016)

FWIW, I really regret not getting a bottom tap on some of my other tap & die purchases.  It's nice to have sharp grooves that don't fade away and go further than needed.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 2, 2016)

BSea said:


> FWIW, I really regret not getting a bottom tap on some of my other tap & die purchases.  It's nice to have sharp grooves that don't fade away and go further than needed.



Thanks for mentioning that. Everything we do when turning pens is about aesthetics right along with function. I am going to adjust my order to add a "bottom tap" in addition to the "plug".


----------



## rudya7 (Mar 2, 2016)

I just sent a PM with the requested info to join the buy. I'd like one 11mm set and one 13mm set, both with the plug tap. Thanks , Rudy


----------



## wwneko (Mar 2, 2016)

To everyone who has already joined the buy.  Thank you!

We are close on each size to the 24qty on taps but need a few more orders.  My gut is telling me we will get there today.

Be on the lookout for a pm from me tomorrow on payment information.  Please get your payment sent ASAP after you get the totals.  If everyone pays a early, we can get our order in early.  

If you haven't joined yet, today is the last day.


----------



## longbeard (Mar 2, 2016)

I'd like to jump in on the buy.
13mm Bottom Tap
13mm plug tap

Thanks for doing this
Harry


----------



## drise (Mar 2, 2016)

I would like to get in on this group buy.

13mm die,  plug tap and bottoming tap

Thanks
Dave


----------



## beck3906 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm in for the group buy for a 11mm set that includes all three taps


----------



## wwneko (Mar 4, 2016)

All invoices sent. 

Please check this spreadsheet to ensure your order is correct and it should answer most questions.  Please pm me if there is any issue, I'm sure there is something....

https://www.dropbox.com/s/x1b7ygfuk6q5cz8/gblistforiap.xlsx?dl=0

please click the link to download the spreadsheet


----------



## MikeinSC (Mar 5, 2016)

Paid


----------



## drise (Mar 5, 2016)

PP sent


----------



## ReuLpen (Mar 7, 2016)

Payment sent. Any update would be great.
Thanks again for organizing the group buy.


----------



## wwneko (Mar 8, 2016)

Update. I've received payment from all but one.  I sent the order in yesterday and waiting to hear back today.


----------



## wwneko (Mar 20, 2016)

The order has been in and should ship out next week.  

Good news for everyone in the buy.  The package was not going to make it to me in time before I leave for work,  everything was going to be in a minimum of a 3 week delay.  I reached out to Bob Dupras aka BSea and he has agreed to take the shipment and handle shipping the packages out to everyone.  THANKS BOB!!!  

Please continue to direct any and all questions to me.


----------



## BSea (Mar 31, 2016)

I received the order today.  I'll check the inventory tonight, and start packaging everything up.  If I don't hear from anybody by tomorrow morning, I'll use the addresses that James gave me.  If all goes well, I plan to have everything in the mail tomorrow.  If you do have an address change, please let me know ASAP.


----------



## BSea (Apr 1, 2016)

Everything is here, and individually boxed (except for a few International Envelopes).  I'll wait till noon central before I address anything.  So let me know by then if there are any changes.  Otherwise, I'll try to get everything out today.


----------



## BSea (Apr 1, 2016)

Ok, all but 2 packages went out today.  Both are international.  One I have a question, and the other, I just forgot to take the address label to the PO, so it will go out tomorrow.  The other one will probably be Monday depending on when I get the answer.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 1, 2016)

I would like to thank you guys for doing this.
Very much appreciated 



Harry


----------



## wwneko (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for getting them out so quick Bob!!! You sir are AWESOME!  I'm out here in the phillipeans sweating out every ounce of water in my body multiple times a day.  I can't drink water fast enough.  If anyone has issues let me know.  Also expect refunds to be slightly delayed but if you overpaid for shipping or otherwise you will be refunded.  Thank you all for your patience and Bob is a lifesaver.


----------



## Grampy122 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Group buy*

I received my taps and die. Thank you both Jim and Bob.

   Gordie


----------



## rudya7 (Apr 4, 2016)

Package received today,  Thank you both Jim and Bob.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 4, 2016)

I received my package today. 
Thank you Jim & Bob



Harry


----------



## SteveG (Apr 4, 2016)

From the semi-remote island of Kauai, here in the midPacific...my stuff got here nice and quick. Thanks to the tag team!  :biggrin: Great work guys.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks Jim & Bob -- my tap & die set arrived today.


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 5, 2016)

My package is at the mail drop. Now I just have to get over and pick it up.

Thanks to both of you for making this happen.


----------



## drise (Apr 5, 2016)

Got mine yesterday. Now have to find time to use it.

Thanks Jim and Bob


----------



## beck3906 (Apr 5, 2016)

Got mine.  Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Imaginethat (Apr 5, 2016)

Jim and Bob thank you. Received my package yesterday.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 6, 2016)

Got mine yesterday too, that is to the Shipito warehouse. I have yet to forward the package to my address in Belgium.
Thanks a lot to both of you.


----------



## Henrique Sampaio (Apr 12, 2016)

Got mine today. Very well organised GB, thanks a lot


----------



## wwneko (Apr 24, 2016)

All refunds have been sent out.  If you expected a refund and have not received it, have not received your package, or have any other issues with the Group Buy please PM me.


----------



## magpens (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks James and Bob for handling this group buy !!!!!


----------

